# modbus Master 750-880 zu Slave Fröling P4



## König777 (5 März 2018)

Hallo,

bitte um Hilfe bei dem Thema Modbus. Vor allem bei der Zuordnung der Modbus Adressen wie auch Modbus Register. Im Handbuch meines Kopplers ist das Thema beschrieben aber... 

Habe eine 750-880 mit RS232 (750-650 / 00-003) und will jetzt eine Modbus Verbindung zu einem Pelletkessel Fröling P4 herstellen, um aktuelle Werte vom Kessel auszulesen. Eine Liste aller Modbus Register von Fröling liegt mir vor. Alle Daten werden als Integer vom Kessel gesendet. Wie verhält es sich mit den Modbus Registern des Kessels? 

Im Modbus Konfigurator habe ich eine generische Variable anglegt. Der Variablen muss ich doch das Modbus Register, hier im Beispiel Heizkreispumpe 1 ID 1030, zuweisen. Zusätzlich den FC 01 für Lesen. Liege ich da richtig? Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Modbus Konfigurator und Modbus Registerliste vom Kessel. 


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ccore (6 März 2018)

Function Code 1 liest eigentlich digitale Kanäle. (Bool) 

Was genau geht den bzw. geht nicht?


----------



## wolfi-sps (6 März 2018)

Hallo König777,

ich lese ein Fröhling P4 über Modbus aus. Kann dir, wenn du willst, mal mein Konfiguration schicken.

Wolfgang


----------



## König777 (6 März 2018)

Hallo Wolfi-SPS,

danke für deine Antwort. Im Moment bin ich dabei mich  über Modbus zu informieren um auf meine Kesselwerte zugreifen zu können.  FC 1 ist der Zugriff auf einzelne Bits und somit ist meine Variable  schon falsch deklariert. Die unterschiedlichen Funktionscodes sind mir jetzt auch bekannt.  Aber liege ich richtig mit der Modbus  Register Adresse 1030 auf die ich zugreifen, will mit dem Eintrag im Bild richtig?

Gerne hätte ich Deine Konfiguratiuon als  Beispiel. Da wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar. Hast Du denn alle Werte  ausgelesen oder nur vereinzelte?

Im Moment weiß ich eben noch nicht wie und wo ich im Modbus Konfigurator angelegten generischen Variablen richtig der Modbus Adresse / Register zuweise.

Danke und Gruß

König


----------



## dennisbz (15 Dezember 2019)

Hi, 

ich hab im Prinzip genau das selbe vor. Verbindung via Modbus zwischen Fröling und SPS. In meinem Fall jedoch ein PE1 Kessel und ne 1500er Steuerung. 
Wo gibt es denn die Angaben zu den Registern? 
Bist Du weiter gekomnen, König777? 
Könntest Du mir Dein Projekt auch zukommen lassen, Wolfi? Das ist bei Wago codesys, oder? 

Schon mal vielen Dank vorab!

Dennisbz


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 Dezember 2019)

*Fröling PRG*

Hallo Dennisbz,

Ja - ich  mach das in CoDeSys 2.3.
Anbei mal ein Export und ein Link mit den Adressen
https://www.labviewforum.de/attachment.php?aid=43777
Export nur noch entpacken
Wolfgang


----------



## dennisbz (15 Dezember 2019)

Super! Vielen Dank schonmal! Schaue ich heute Abend dann Mal genauer an.


----------

